# How Many Seasonings Are In Your Kitchen?



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2020)

My guess is 50 not counting sauces. I'll guess 65 if including sauces.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Less than 10 altogether.  Maybe 6 or 8, in total.

About half are for cooking and foods, and the others for baking.

  I narrowed down, a lot, some years ago, and glad I did.  
Lots of other types of clutter I still wish I could get sorted and discard some, but seasonings, I have just my most usuals and basic, and a few for a rare use, but might still be used.

So proud of myself!  

Some things are so much easier for me to down-size , than other types of items!


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 5, 2020)

Half a cabinet full - with the favorite being Mrs. Dash.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2020)

I've also cut back over the years but I still have probably two dozen different spices, extracts, sauces, etc...

I use a few on a regular basis and replace them as needed but with some of the others if I run out I don't bother to replace them.

This is one sauce that deserves a spot in every kitchen!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

about a dozen , ....


----------



## Keesha (Feb 5, 2020)

About 3 dozen


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Way more than I use.


----------



## Duster (Feb 5, 2020)

A whole bunch. We have all the basic spices and seasonings, then we have all the spice combinations/exotic foods seasonings/special sauces that my husband buys every time we go grocery shopping.  He doesn't cook very often, but he likes to try new things. He like large, economy sizes~to save money, ya know. 
One time he was driving home from Louisiana during crawfish season. His buddy bought a 50 pound sack of live crawdads, so he bought one, too.  He drove up with that huge, wiggling, burlap bag. It was mesmerizing!  We put them in small coolers. When checking to make sure there was enough water, one was tipped over and some had escaped to the creek.  
We called everyone on the phone, that we knew and told them to come hungry the next day.  We put out tables with newspaper spread on them, added drinks and side dishes.  He boiled the crawfish in an old iron kettle over a fire outdoors.  About 50-60 people came and ate and left. Then some more did the same, until it was all gone. What a crazy day! We still have leftover cajun crab/shrimp seasoning.
I asked him to never buy that many live crawfish at one time again.  He laughed and said,"But it was so much fun!"


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 5, 2020)

About 30 that includes different kinds of oil’s.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

A LOT...  but less than 50, I think.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Only seven or eight....don't like the hot spicy ones.....


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 6, 2020)

I've never been big on seasonings, so I only have 4:
Minced onion, garlic powder, cinnamon, and Cajun seasoning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2020)

Over 50, I have two wooden spice racks on the wall and more in the cabinet.


----------



## Lee (Feb 6, 2020)

20 in the revolving spice rack, plus big jar of Old Bay and Weber Mesquite, and Weber Roasted Garlic 

Also have Rosemary, Basil etc in pots

Salt and pepper too....I think I'm covered


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

I have no idea. A lot and I use them all.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)

I'd say about 20, *not* including sauces.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)

Lee said:


> 20 in the revolving spice rack, plus big jar of Old Bay and Weber Mesquite, and Weber Roasted Garlic
> 
> Also have Rosemary, Basil etc in pots
> 
> Salt and pepper too....I think I'm covered


I love Old Bay!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 7, 2020)

Too many to count. Dave likes to cook, and the more exotic the ingredients, the better he likes it. How many people do you know that have freakin' fenugreek?!? Well, we do. I have no idea what it is, or does, or whatever. I have to say, I enjoy the results 99% of the time, so if he wants some weird spice, why not?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)

The problem is, dried herbs lose the flavor within 6 months I've heard. Spices, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

I keep my spices in the frig.  I have cayenne pepper, basil, cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper.  I used to have many more but threw them out because they were old.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 7, 2020)

I have about 30 not counting sauces and oils. I keep many of them in my freezer. They last a very long time. I also freeze herbs from my summer garden.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 21, 2020)

The only seasoning I have is cinammon,don't cook
I use it on applesauce,toast or english muffin


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 21, 2020)

We've been in our current kitchen over 15 years or seasons in this case.


----------



## catalyst60 (Feb 21, 2020)

Like life, what is food without spice(s)?  My cupboards are full.  I grow what herbs I can and buy what I can't.  I like spicy foods …..hot or not.  yum....mmmmmm


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've also cut back over the years but I still have probably two dozen different spices, extracts, sauces, etc...
> 
> I use a few on a regular basis and replace them as needed but with some of the others if I run out I don't bother to replace them.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen this in any store.  Too bad,I'll bet it's great with chicken or beef.       Answer to question:  2 dozen.  I  use them a lot!


----------



## catalyst60 (Feb 21, 2020)

How long do spices last?  Find out about yours.

https://www.stilltasty.com/articles/view/67


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Probably about 20 and will be cutting down when some have been used up. Cayenne pepper sometimes gives me heartburn and I found some dried herbs are not very flavorful. My workhorses in the kitchen are ground black pepper, garlic powder, cumin, dried oregano (this is one that drying doesn't seem to kill), smoked paprika and curry powder. My other flavorings are an eclectic assortment including dried mustard, sage, _herbs de provence_, corriander, onion powder, tumeric, dill weed and rosemary among a few others.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 23, 2020)

catalyst60 said:


> How long do spices last?  Find out about yours.
> 
> https://www.stilltasty.com/articles/view/67



A few months ago I noticed the cinnamon didn't taste as flavorful as it should..  noticed the expiration date was around 4 years ago!


----------

